# (SOLVED) watch going too fast



## zogo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

I have an automatic seiko watch SKX031 (7S26 caliber).









I've dropped it and now it's going too fast (approx 4 sec. / min ! ). I've been asked aroud 110 euros to get it fixed which is very expensive (the watch costs 130 eur).

Do you have any idea of what's may be the cause of such a speed ? Is something broken or just disregulated ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: watch going too fast*

The balance controls the speed of the timing so the first thing I would look at is the hairspring it sounds like it has overlapped causing the effective length to shorten the swing making it run fast. I can't count how many times this has happened to me but it is a simple 15 minute fix and shouldn't cost that much. If the balance assembly or hairspring is damaged then the cost you stated sounds about right for this type of repair if it includes parts, cleaning and lube then it's pretty fair considering the time involved. I do all my own work so I understand the time that go's into a repair.


----------



## zogo (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: watch going too fast*

Thank you for your answer.
I've nothing to loose ; the watch's dead and I don't want to pay that price so let's experiment...
I'll follow your advice first. If it doesn't work, the plan B is to play Dr Frankenstein and exchange the caliber with an old 7S26 or 7S36 I already own.

Hours of fun...


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: watch going too fast*



zogo said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> I've nothing to loose ; the watch's dead and I don't want to pay that price so let's experiment...
> I'll follow your advice first. If it doesn't work, the plan B is to play Dr Frankenstein and exchange the caliber with an old 7S26 or 7S36 I already own.
> 
> Hours of fun...


Now that does sound like fun and exactly what I would do. let us know how it go's


----------



## zogo (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: watch going too fast*

By the way, it seems your first though was the right one as I found this thread about the same symptoms and the same cause.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ticino-big-pilot-running-way-too-fast-251097-2.htmlhttps://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ticino-big-pilot-running-way-too-fast-251097.html

I'll let you know if the creature's alive or not ;-)


----------



## zogo (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: watch going too fast*

Hello,

The operation was OK and the creature is alive but under observation :-!

Seriously speaking, your advice was brilliant and acurate. Thanks for that. I opened the watch, tickled carefully the hairspring with a needle and done.

The watch is under observation but so far, after 15 minutes, she doesn't lost/gained any second (compared of the 4 seconds gained per minute before).

I'm relieved that I don't have to switch the caliber (but somehow disappointed as well...)

It just costed me a watch opener bought on ebay for 5 EUR.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: watch going too fast*



zogo said:


> Hello,
> 
> The operation was OK and the creature is alive but under observation :-!
> 
> ...


Yep tickled is a technical term. Nice job.


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: watch going too fast*



zogo said:


> Hello,
> 
> The operation was OK and the creature is alive but under observation :-!
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but the advice was invaluable to me.
I recently picked up a Speedmaster Professional at a very good price.
It was running exceptionally fast .. at least by 10 mins an hour.
I didnt want to spend $600-700 for a service so I checked the interwebs for info.
Two main answers - Watch is magnetized or hairspring problem.
Bought a blue demagnetizer from eBay and tried it every bloody way imaginable but it never made any difference to the running of the watch.
Eventually the compass stopped spinning but the watch was still running really fast.
My worst fear was realised that it was a hairspring problem and I knew my watchmaker would insist on a full service costing more than I could afford right now.
Enter the above info ....... I tickled the hairspring with a needle ......... First time no luck .. Second time ..Success,My Speedie Pro is now running perfectly and keeping great time.
I know it will eventually need a service as it is from early 2000s and never been serviced but at least I can now enjoy the watch until I can justify the cost of a proper service.
I have never tinkered with a watch movement before and feel really pleased with myself (could be just dumb luck) but it makes my bargain purchase seem even better now that the watch is running so sweetly.
So thanks very much for the info in this thread....."tickling the hairspring" worked wonders for me !!


----------



## fixer29 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: watch going too fast*



ceanag said:


> I have never tinkered with a watch movement before and feel really pleased with myself (could be just dumb luck) but it makes my bargain purchase seem even better now that the watch is running so sweetly.
> So thanks very much for the info in this thread....."tickling the hairspring" worked wonders for me !!


Yeah, your first time is always special. It all seems so scary at first when you don't know what you are doing, but gets easier with practice.
I remember mine, an old Allaine with a Felsa movement. I've still got it now on my bedside table, though I don't wear it much anymore it still has nice memories


----------



## Tribeca (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: watch going too fast*

Would be really nice if someone could explain the term "tickle" in more depth. I have a similar problem and would like to see if this solution fixes it for me!


----------

